# My British Blue, Sigmund!



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my boy, Siggy, i love him to bits


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous looking kitty,,,,,,,,,..


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Ahhh.....wow....he is gorgeous, they have such beautiful faces with their puffy cheeks.......I too have a British Blue but he is a xbreed but he really has taken after his mum as he does look pure breed. What I find interesting is that when you take a photo of a blue they have like a pinky tinge to their fur which makes them look lilac, any one else notice this? _


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mezzer said:


> _Ahhh.....wow....he is gorgeous, they have such beautiful faces with their puffy cheeks.......I too have a British Blue but he is a xbreed but he really has taken after his mum as he does look pure breed. What I find interesting is that when you take a photo of a blue they have like a pinky tinge to their fur which makes them look lilac, any one else notice this? _


Yes i have noticed that too! I also have a giant house rabbit and he is blue and his fur is the same, i call them the blues brothers  but yes they do look pink now and again, strange!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous cat hun, i love them and would love one that colour.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous chunky monkey


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

He's lovely. I like the way his collar matches his fur, looks kinda like a dark grey or black. Whatever, it makes him look cool


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

He looks a handsome cat.


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous kitty! I love the blues


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

How can you not like such a handsome boy...:001_tt1:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh Hes Gorg And Love The Chunckyness Of Them I Have A Black Smoke Male Of A Year. There A Fab Breed.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

hi..really hope you find the breed you want ..you are in the right place here to get advice and info...

ps...just had to say...i have a moggie who has never scratched anything..she is the most affectionate little thing who is very intuative and follows us everywhere...she really is a character and has changed our lives and made it even better


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

Can you give him my phone number :001_wub:

Em
xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

A beautiful Boy. Having 3 British i am hooked on them


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely boy, he looks quite a whopper.
i used to be owned by a blue cream bsh, what beautiful cats they are


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww his gorgeous!! :laugh:

why isnt he in your siggie!!!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

He's stunning, i LOVE british blues, makes me wanna go out and get 1


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful!
I love the blues!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous, I love his colour


----------



## David & Emily (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow...Sigmund is FAB! How old is he? :thumbup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Who _wouldn't_ love him, That face! I love the first pic with him sitting up next to the cooker....pulling a face pleading for whatever you are preparing.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww his gorgeous!! :laugh:
> 
> why isnt he in your siggie!!!


I dont know how to change my siggie 

I no longer have any of the animals onm my siggie so wish i could change it x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

David & Emily said:


> Wow...Sigmund is FAB! How old is he? :thumbup:


He turned 8 years old in February, but he is a little baby to me.

We also have a chocolate BSH who is 2 in June but he never seems to grow  x


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

kellyrich said:


> I dont know how to change my siggie
> 
> I no longer have any of the animals onm my siggie so wish i could change it x


Easy to rectify. Click on "Edit Profile" at the top of this page.

Then click on "Edit Signature" on the left side column.

Then delete everything in the Signature text box and it will be cleared from your signature.

HTH.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

BSH said:


> Easy to rectify. Click on "Edit Profile" at the top of this page.
> 
> Then click on "Edit Signature" on the left side column.
> 
> ...


Thank you but then i dont know how to do a new one :


----------

